# How are you prepping...Yourself



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

I've read a lot of posts and talked to a lot of people who prep and I see all that they have bought, and stored and built, but it seems the most common trend I have seen is they don't invest just as much in their own physical fitness. 

I explain that all the gear and food in the world won't mean much if your body isn't in a state to handle the stressors, danger, nutritional changes, and sanitation changes that would come in this type of scenario. 

I know it's not always easy when you are dealing with injuries (I'm a medically retired infantry Marine so I know what it's like to deal with daily pain and injuries) but it is important to find what you can do and put as much effort into yourself as you do in all of your other preps. 

Sorry, rant over, I just saw something on TV that brought the topic up all over again


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I agree, but it sure can be hard to do. I think besides physical fitness, learning to eat simply (home cooked from whole foods vs. prepared foods) is huge. Also to keep learning new skills and adding layers to redundancy (like multiple ways to cook, purify water, transportation, etc.) I also have orthopedic issues from old injuries, and found that losing a good deal of weight made a really big difference in pain and the ability to perform tasks. Those of us "past our prime" have to make do with what we have, but hopefully we become more creative in finding ways to "work smarter, not harder."


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a good point. I was walking 2 miles a day. The weather plays hell with that here, but even tho I don't do it as often, I can still hoof it if I need to, for several miles.
It also helps that we have horses to pack anything we need, and ride if we want to.
But, since we plan on staying put, that would only come into play as an absolute "have to" situation.
We're used to camping, so I think we can handle the sanitation issues.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

mental preparation is the most valuable.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

physical is second but still very important


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I strap on my ghb and go for a long walk though various terrain includimg rocky old river beds, hills and bush. Try to once a week. My plan would always be to get home with my family where we make preparations as seen fit for the situation.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I have suggested that people strap on their full bug out gear, walk 4 miles, then see if they can jog another mile on top of it.

If you can't do this, you have a problem.

Packing too much gear is easy to remedy... you can always lighten the load and press on.

If you're carrying 60 pounds of excess blubber, well... no easy solution there. <shrug>


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I have old sports injury, from playing football back in highschool. Since then i have put on some weight. I realized that all the preparations in the world would not help if my body cant handle it. So i have been working on it. It is difficult but i have been doing more than i thought i would have been able too. Losing 56 pounds (so far) has helped alot with the pain. And i am actually impressed with the amount of physical activity that i am now able too do.


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> I have old sports injury, from playing football back in highschool. Since then i have put on some weight. I realized that all the preparations in the world would not help if my body cant handle it. So i have been working on it. It is difficult but i have been doing more than i thought i would have been able too. Losing 56 pounds (so far) has helped alot with the pain. And i am actually impressed with the amount of physical activity that i am now able too do.


Congrats on the loss! That's motivational right there!

Most people don't realize how just losing 10-20 pounds makes a huge difference in how they feel and perform. But also in a world where we aren't as clean, our immune systems are stronger, we handle stress better and we just feel better overall.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We covered physical preparedness many times in this forum


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I doubt we will go from zero to MARINE CORPS fitness ready.. I doubt it will happen that fast... And frankly unless we are facing the UN.. I am not going to be hauling 3 kids and a 75 pound pack.

fitness is important..it is not the MOST important... I would rather be over weight and have lots of food and other preps then be superman fit.


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

I just think it is a part of prep that a lot of people leave out.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Physical fitness should be prep #1


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

I did not think of preparing myself physically until I saw it on this website. I am what I am...I don't think at age 60 I am going to move mountains getting more fit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Physical fitness should be prep #1


My 80+ year old mother and a well oiled M4 will stop a cross fit superstar everytime.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I love her


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I love her


Guns don't bother Mom but the last time I tried to move her to live with us, she asked me how many snakes I had seen. I told her quite a few and she said she was fine where she was. But she said if she falls down the stairs and breaks her hip, it would be my fault so she's calling me.

I can't wait til I'm real old and can say what I want...


----------



## Dinah (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you Slippy ... I feel better.


----------

